# 2360 Long



## Carolinablue

Hi, I have a 2360 Long, 1997 model. When I have a load on my back lift I get a squeal in the hydraulics. Have changed hydraulic filter and oil but still getting the squeal. Sometimes it sounds like it coming from the pump area and other times it sounds like it's coming from the valves under the seat. Any ideas what this would be and how to fix it would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Carolinablue

Guess no one else has had this issue, just my luck.....


----------



## Thomas

Do you have pressure relief valve,if so adjust lower/higher see if it makes differents.


----------



## Carolinablue

That, I'm not sure about. Can't think of where it would be and can't seem to put an eyeball on it.
Thanks


----------



## working4alivin

The pressure relief valve is under the seat on the left side (sitting on the tractor). It is a large nut with a screw drive slot in it. Make very small quarter turn adjustments. In is more pressure, out is less.


----------



## Carolinablue

working4alivin said:


> The pressure relief valve is under the seat on the left side (sitting on the tractor). It is a large nut with a screw drive slot in it. Make very small quarter turn adjustments. In is more pressure, out is less.


Thank ya much......


----------

